# Wind Noise VW Mechanic's Explanation



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Just dropped my 2012 2.5 for the 90 days courtesy warranty check, told them about Wind Noise, 
*mechanic told me that there are two flats in the rear cabin by rear fenders that work to equalize cabin preasure when closing doors* :banghead: 
Mechanics explanation was that flats sometimes get stuck open creating or allowing air to come in cabin creating that annoying wind noise at high speeds, SOLUTION? Attaching some weights to flaps so they stay close more often. 

Anybody hear such explanotion before? 


Dealer kept car overnight to adjust window motors and pinch control, known issue here of windows coming down on their own.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

There are vents which allow air to escape the cabin. For example, if windows are closed while the AC/Heater fan is blowing, the air pressure in the cabin must be vented to the outside. 

How the vents are designed varies from car to car. In my '01 NB, the vents are in the rear hatch. I doubt this is the problem with '12 Beetles. I've had wind noise with one Beetle test drive and none in the other, so I think it's the window seals. The noise is right there next to your head. 

Them VW Techs must be on METH if they think the wind noise is coming from the trunk.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

"explanation was that flats sometimes get stuck open creating or allowing air to come in cabin creating that annoying wind noise at high speeds 

Let's see if those weights do the trick.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*WHERE??*

What is the precise location of the two FLATS in the trunk area, can we see them?? 



Thanks, 

KNEWBUG


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Flats? could it be Flaps?


----------



## PPD3195 (Dec 28, 2011)

They are flaps and they're located between the spare tire well and bumper, if I'm thinking of the right thing. I found them during my amp installation. Easy to get to. 

Seems like a stretch if that's what's causing my wind noise. How much weight?


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Just got my car back today, Wind noise is almost gone, don't know how much weigh mech attached to FLAPS, they also adjusted window motors, window was dragging creating pinch control to lower window while trying to close


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

JR - 

You can simply remove the trunk mat (as to access the spare tire) and see if the Tech attached weight to the flaps.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Cadenza_7o said:


> JR -
> 
> You can simply remove the trunk mat (as to access the spare tire) and see if the Tech attached weight to the flaps.


 Are you sure that the Venus Fly Trap is not where the sound is emanating from? They do produce 
an inward sucking of air, hoping to draw flying insects closer. Kind of like a low vacuum cleaner 
humming sound, and this is especially prevalent when he sense's he's in motion. If you find a 
mucous like discharge near him, you've got one who tends to get car-sick and will require you to 
ask your pharmacist for an anti-car-motion-sickness product for him.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*The flap......closed position*

 





 

KNEWBUG


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice shot, KNEWBUG. 

I've rummaged around the spare tire and played with the tools but did not notice that little gem sitting there. 

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

That's definitely a Venus Fly Trap perched near the spare tire. His being black only 
means he's from the 'Yo Bro' part of the family.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Knewbug - 

Is there a flap or just a vent with a screen to keep insects from crawling into the cabin?


----------



## drschmidt (Aug 25, 2009)

JR Martinez said:


> Just dropped my 2012 2.5 for the 90 days courtesy warranty check, told them about Wind Noise,
> *mechanic told me that there are two flats in the rear cabin by rear fenders that work to equalize cabin preasure when closing doors* :banghead:
> Mechanics explanation was that flats sometimes get stuck open creating or allowing air to come in cabin creating that annoying wind noise at high speeds, SOLUTION? Attaching some weights to flaps so they stay close more often.
> 
> ...


 I own a 2012 Beetle Turbo. Has 3 month and had been on shop 5 times for window problems, wind noise, brake problems and A/C. In the las 2 weeks the shop change the window motor 2 times. What I can tell you, definitive the quality control Stink!!!!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*FLAP*

If you look at the photo, the flap opens towards the rear of the car, anyone know how it opens and closes??? What is its function?? The pressure in the cabin opens it?? 






KNEWBUG


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

I guess cabin presure push flaps open, flaps getting stuck open let wind in thru front windows creating wind noise , this is mechanics theory of wind noise


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

drschmidt said:


> I own a 2012 Beetle Turbo. Has 3 month and had been on shop 5 times for window problems, wind noise, brake problems and A/C. In the las 2 weeks the shop change the window motor 2 times. What I can tell you, definitive the quality control Stink!!!!


 
Sounds like when the 1998 beetles came out. They were a nightmare well. I think most of your issues involve the windows and that causing wind noise. A/C and brakes are normally not to much an issue in VW's unless you have A/C in 06/07 B6 Passat. Whats up with your brakes?


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just got my car back today and told them about the wind noise that happens when driving down the road which started a few weeks back. I was also told it's to relieve cabin pressure and they drove around brand new Beetle and the new car is actually louder than mine. 

Is this really how it's going to be as long as I own this car? That much noise is extremely aggravating and it's hard to believe that we're just supposed to put up with the noise especially since it hasn't always done it. 

Does this happen to everyone?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My brother has an A6 lots of dough, and he has some wind noise. He was told that barometric pressure effects noise. To me sounds logical.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My brother called me today to say he had a lot of wind noise in his new A6, he had Taco Bell for lunch. 

......


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

OP... 

Thanks! I have had really odd wind noise coming from the spare tire area, so it must be the same thing you noticed as well.


----------

